# Am I the only crazy person to use a hiker's headlamp for extra lighting?



## 1tacoshort (Dec 30, 2015)

I was just wondering. I was trying to figure out where to put extra lighting in my shop when I realized that I own a headlamp. Having light exactly where I want it is AMAZING. So much, so, that it's worth looking like a dork.

Anyone else happily looking like a dork?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

A lot of the guys working in the trades use them to light their way and keep their hands free.

So you are not alone.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I use headlamps all the time at my day job of running computer wiring in dark ceilings or underneath flooring. In regards to shop work, I could see them coming in handy. Yet as the same time, I'll always be wishing for multiple angles of lighting down upon a piece instead of just from one direction.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a cap with headlamps in it for when I'm out walking in the dark. Some streets where I live are only illuminated by moonlight. I have a magnifying visor for wood carving (same as I now have to use a scope on my rifle to get groups that I used to get with iron sights), but it doesn't have lights. Guess I'll have to break down and buy one.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Used one just today helping s-i-l install drawer guides in kitchen counter. Have several hanging on peg in the shop. They're perfect for working inside cabinets where your head is blocking overhead light. Old eyes can always use extra light.


----------



## 1tacoshort (Dec 30, 2015)

SWEET. Thanks, guys!


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes!... You look like a dork. Just because someone had to say it! 

Have several. Good for hiking in the woods at night too I hear!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## richinva (Jul 23, 2011)

I keep one in the shop. Used it yesterday replacing a belt, cleaning tires, etc. on one of the bandsaws. The older I get, the more I need it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Taco - no, you are not alone

/

/


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

Use them all the time. Still trying to find a good light source for my machines…..........

Just found this yesterday at woodcraft.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/nebo-eye-light

Put one on my mill/drill press and one on the bandsaw. Seem pretty stable and they do put out the light!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ive used headlamps for many years working on cars, motorcycles, guns, household repairs, fishing, chainsawing at the end of the day. Wouldnt recommend one for regular shop use vs appropriate shop lighting, but they work when you need more light, especially machine repairs. Never used one for hiking though.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it's crazy. It is important to have good lighting but that sounds like a big shadow maker.
When you get into fine work with hand tools you'll understand.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You guys think headlamps are dorky looking try these guys out they not only give you more light but have a variety of magnification for close up work.

https://www.amazon.com/YOCTOSUN-Magnifier-Professional-Jewelers-Interchangeable/dp/B01H8808H6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1542470141&sr=8-3&keywords=magnifying+glasses+for+close+work


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Wearing a headlamp is not dorky, but only if it one of those carbide lamps used by spelunkers. There is something very manly about walking around with a flame shooting out of your forehead. Personally, I think that strapping a device that generates acetylene under pressure to your brain is not a good idea.


----------



## 1tacoshort (Dec 30, 2015)

> You guys think headlamps are dorky looking try these guys out they not only give you more light but have a variety of magnification for close up work.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/YOCTOSUN-Magnifier-Professional-Jewelers-Interchangeable/dp/B01H8808H6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1542470141&sr=8-3&keywords=magnifying+glasses+for+close+work


The older, blinder me likes that idea very much!


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

+1 on the older I get the more light I need. I work in construction, surface mining aggregate for an asphalt plant. wear a headlight on my hard hat, carry a flashlight in my pocket. and have lights mounted on about every tool in my shop. Lets not forget a magnifying glass in almost every room too.
And I have put on my hard hat at home, so that I could use my headlamp and keep my hands free to work on something around the house.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

As an electrician we come to a place with no power or light and leave behind power and light. 
I have tons of temp. lighting and have headlamps in every car, garage, shop, tool bag, left some in my locker at work. Flashlights all over in many sizes. I now pick up the led trouble lights for $14-19; small like the 250w quartz lights, my truck came with built in 120vac.


----------



## jacww (Aug 23, 2015)

I like the headlamp idea.

I have a LED work light that I have mounted on a camera tripod that I have used when I am sharpening saws. The LED light is bright and doesn't radiate heat. It can be adjusted to reflect off of the teeth and is very stable.

TonyC


----------

